# Biggest Lasiodora Parahybana Recorded?



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jan 6, 2012)

Ive heard a lot of rumors they get 11.5-12" in the wild & cannot say they do or dont.. because is no poof... while it is possibly..  in-breeding could have caused them to not get to there TRUE mAX size
I beilive they get 7-10" normally ---reports of 11" Indivuals rarely
I see no proof of a 11"inch specimen but have heard of them getting the same LEGSPAN as T blondi....


_*Post the aproxomite size of your adult female's if you have an adult Female LP*  _ I own a 4.5-5" juvie half grown female..
wild diet is clearly more rich in Nutrition this is also a factor in size..
these are a very impressive T supposably the 3rd largest T in the world


thanks
ultum


----------



## cmcghee358 (Jan 6, 2012)

This guy again? Seriously?


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jan 6, 2012)

cmcghee358 said:


> This guy again? Seriously?


Better get used to it...


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 6, 2012)

Chris didn't you have a 11.5" C. elegans?


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jan 6, 2012)

Amoeba said:


> Chris didn't you have a 11.5" C. elegans?


yeah Amoeba I only asked cuz I dont trust google... do you trust google for T sizes?


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 6, 2012)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> yeah Amoeba I only asked cuz I dont trust google... do you trust google for T sizes?


I don't care about sizes.


----------



## hamhock 74 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah I got one Ultim,

View attachment 97651


Its a Red Kneed, TRUE mAX size like you reQuSted!!!!!!!

I feed it a mixture of polyester, silk, or cotton fibres.

Its a female but I don't have any experiences with these species at all, male or female but its abdomen is darkening up so its likely in premolt!


----------



## web eviction (Jan 6, 2012)

I'll play haha here's mine


----------



## ElevenBravo (Jan 6, 2012)

Quickly runs to measure a dollar bill thats a big T.


----------



## Hornets inverts (Jan 6, 2012)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> do you trust google for T sizes?


From your posts it seems you do


----------



## Ludedor24 (Jan 6, 2012)

Amoeba said:


> I don't care about sizes.



Agree. 11, 11.2, 11.5 large is large.....


----------



## Kaimetsu (Jan 6, 2012)

hamhock 74 said:


> Yeah I got one Ultim,
> 
> View attachment 97651
> 
> ...


I got this stuffed B. smithi for christmas!  Well my daughter did but it's really for me!


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 6, 2012)

> Its a female but I don't have any experiences with these species at all, male or female but its abdomen is darkening up so its likely in premolt!


IT can't be in premolt or it wuold HAve a bald spot...


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Jan 6, 2012)

Formerphobe said:


> IT can't be in premolt or it wuold HAve a bald spot...


Lmao now that was funny. Seriously though Ultum why do you continue to post things like this??? Maybe if you stopped to think first before posting people wouldn't make fun of you so much....


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jan 6, 2012)

1hughjazzspider said:


> Lmao now that was funny. Seriously though Ultum why do you continue to post things like this??? Maybe if you stopped to think first before posting people wouldn't make fun of you so much....


Yeah I know.. waste of time ill just assume they do get 7-11" inches & call it that...


----------



## groovyspider (Jan 6, 2012)

geez guys way to be uh... sharp with altum. anyway i just had a mm i gave away that was pushing a little over 8 inches


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jan 6, 2012)

groovyspider said:


> geez guys way to be uh... sharp with altum. anyway i just had a mm i gave away that was pushing a little over 8 inches


my MM is 7-8" inches...  I shoulda just made a survey size on adult LPs to guess a more common average :laugh: I made to many Large T threads instead of just researching it myself they dont take me seriously lol

I care about all Ts... despite being more In favor of MASSIVE display spiders.. I forgot im going to need hissers when my Ts get bigger just to feed there HUGE appetites
H macs , obts , Gbb, A versi are some of my fav colorful Ts


----------



## groovyspider (Jan 6, 2012)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> I made to many Large T threads instead of just researching it myself


 im sure the search function police gonna love this tad bit of info :3


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jan 6, 2012)

14.5" of greasy, throbbing anger.  I don't think a pic would be appropriate.

Edit: never mind...I thought we were discussing who had the biggest coccyx.:laugh:


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 6, 2012)

i have a 8" female Lp, and a 8" female L. difficilis..ill let you know eventually how big the get....


----------



## mtyrrell (Jan 6, 2012)

How's that big boy for you lol


----------



## vickywild (Jan 6, 2012)

Mine is 1" atm.

Biggest t ever


----------



## le-thomas (Jan 6, 2012)

vickywild said:


> Mine is 1" atm.
> 
> Biggest t ever


Oh yeah? Mine are 1/2''. Beat that.


----------



## grayzone (Jan 6, 2012)

come on guys... i too rarely ever pass up the opportunity to show off my quick whit, however this WONT be one of them. Ultum can be a bit repetitious, and mis leading as well, but i truely believe he INTENDS to help... lets try to take him seriously at least.   Ultum.. i remember seeing a thread around here somewhere with a 10" (or slightly larger) L.p but those extra 2" on the hypothetical 12" specimen are a bit hard to believe... not to say there ISNT one... my male matured at right around the 8" mark... i wonder what would happen if you gutloaded the feeders with like protein powders or something... could that help beef up the t?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 8, 2012)

Ah, Grayzone, I wish I had your tact and diplomacy...  Mine wears thin very quickly.



> 14.5" of greasy, throbbing anger. I don't think a pic would be appropriate.
> 
> Edit: never mind...I thought we were discussing who had the biggest coccyx.


Oh, you are bad, so bad...  
laugh::laugh


----------



## grayzone (Jan 8, 2012)

ya know what.. mine depletes rapidly too lol.... but seeing how Ultums PERSISTENCE matches my tact/diplomacy, im inclined to just answer/take what i can ... and leave the rest. saves me from wanting to quit comin here... on a side note (and dont make me regret this please ultum) the OP HAS become more informative lately , and less closed minded (for lack of better words).   .......... Now, back to the subject.. Ultum, i looked for that thread but i cant for the life of me find it... i guess you will have to see if you can get YOURS to get to record breaking size.


----------



## Ludedor24 (Jan 8, 2012)

mtyrrell said:


> View attachment 97680
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No garnish? haha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## web eviction (Jan 8, 2012)

Ludedor24 said:


> No garnish? haha


Crickets must have got it....


----------



## TGod (Jan 9, 2012)

25" long and 12" thick,  that's how big my....  'tarantula' is.


----------



## TheTarantulaKid (Jan 9, 2012)

TGod said:


> 25" long and 12" thick,  that's how big my....  'tarantula' is.


 ...Jon Lajoie? Or thats a big "T" O.O




---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=47.913524,-122.294669
STAY (sic)


----------



## TGod (Jan 9, 2012)

TheTarantulaKid said:


> ...Jon Lajoie? Or thats a big "T" O.O
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U guessed it


----------

